# Shark Fishing Off Pcola Beach Pier



## yenzie35 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to pier fishing. Does anyone ever do decent on blacktips or bonnethead (or any of the other edible sharks) off the Pensacola Beach pier? If so, whereabouts should a guy park himself to have the best shot at a shark?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think pcola peir allows shark fishing.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## yenzie35 (Mar 31, 2012)

Good to know, thank you. That would explain why I'm not seeing any posts about it...


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep not allowed to pull em up. But if its late at night and no one is there you can get away with it quite easy...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, it's a gay rule for sure.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

U can shark fish off Navarre pier but I thank they close at night


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You can shark fish if you want, just don't tell anybody what your doing.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

And in the world are you not allowed to catch a shark on PB PIER??


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

tourist and little kids..coupled with inexperienced fisherman...i almost got banned last year for pulling one in at night dead of winter and nobody else on the entire pier


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Funny thing is whenever you're on the pier and a shark is hooked or swims by all the tourist get excited and ask all types of inquisitive questions. I haven't seen a tourist complain about the wildlife out there yet, that's what they go out there to see.


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

It's the worst rule I've ever seen


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Yeah, it's a gay rule for sure.


Is that a vote FOR the rule or against it?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It used to be legal....it was cool to see the guys whirly bird whole bonitos out about 50 yds or so from the end......Before it got dark one day Scotty McGuire set out a bait and had a hellacious run by a big Hammer, we saw him swim by and go towards his bait....screamed out about 300yds and come unglued....the sun had just set...those were the days..probably around 1981.......


----------

